# CALL OF HEROES Debuts on Digital November 8 and Blu-ray & DVD December 6.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Sergio Leone’s specter looms large over Call of Heroes, a film oozing nihilist violence on par with the bloodiest scenes in any of those spaghetti Westerns that have long informed Hong Kong’s wuxia cinema.” ~ Clarence Tsui, THE HOLLYWOOD REPORTER
> 
> *CALL OF HEROES *
> On Digital November 8
> ...


----------

